# Ls2 Vs Ls6



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, this is just for fun not really planning to do.

If I took out the LS2 (400/400) and put in the last generation LS6 (405/400)would I see any performance difference? With those numbers being almost the same what makes the LS6 any better and why not just have put that in the GOAT?:cool


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

I wouldnt think you would.....now maybe if you put in that Ls7.....


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Who says the LS6 is better?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No performance differance, the LS2 is better, 16ci advantage, 90mm TB, and stiffer block. Now an wet sump LS7 is what I would put in the GOAT .


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

SloTymer said:


> Who says the LS6 is better?


Well not better, that is just the question. I just know they were putting that in the Z06 until the LS7 Z06 came out.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm thinking the LS6 makes it's power at higher RPM's and has a little less power down low, so it's probably wouldn't be as good in a GTO as the LS2.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

UF GaTOr said:


> I'm thinking the LS6 makes it's power at higher RPM's and has a little less power down low, so it's probably wouldn't be as good in a GTO as the LS2.


I've owned both and you hit the nail on the head. LS6 makes it's hp and torque at higher rpms. In a heavier car like the GTO it would hurt it's performance. For some reason LS6 C5 Z06's are faster than LS2 C6 Vettes. Some have speculated torque management, but even after tuning the LS6 holds a slight edge. My guess is the LS6 is better matched to the M12 tranny than the LS2.


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

gm4life said:


> No performance differance, the LS2 is better, 16ci advantage, 90mm TB, and stiffer block. Now an wet sump LS7 is what I would put in the GOAT .


Nah, just wait a bit, they'll make an LS8 putting out somewhere around 600 hp. Then make the switch.


----------



## redgoat420 (May 3, 2007)

gm4life said:


> No performance differance, the LS2 is better, 16ci advantage, 90mm TB, and stiffer block. Now an wet sump LS7 is what I would put in the GOAT .



yea I'd go with the LS7

427ci/ Dry sump oil pan/good flowing heads/forged steel crank

speaks for itself:cool


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I've owned both and you hit the nail on the head. LS6 makes it's hp and torque at higher rpms. In a heavier car like the GTO it would hurt it's performance. For some reason LS6 C5 Z06's are faster than LS2 C6 Vettes. Some have speculated torque management, but even after tuning the LS6 holds a slight edge. My guess is the LS6 is better matched to the M12 tranny than the LS2.



I have had a 2005 6 speed GTO, a 2004 Z06 and now a 2007 Z06. The LS6 makes a high end rush, the LS7 pulls like no tomorrow and the LS2 GTO is docile due to the weight it must move.

The GTO was the better built of them all however. I wish I still had her........


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

vnamvet said:


> I have had a 2005 6 speed GTO, a 2004 Z06 and now a 2007 Z06. The LS6 makes a high end rush, the LS7 pulls like no tomorrow and the LS2 GTO is docile due to the weight it must move.
> 
> The GTO was the better built of them all however. I wish I still had her........



That is saying something, putting to GTO ahead of the new Z06 in build quality. Makes me feel better. What is is like to drive the Z06 on a daily basis if you do?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> The GTO was the better built of them all however. I wish I still had her........


If you'd like to make a trade, it can be arranged!


----------



## Licit (Sep 4, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> I have had a 2005 6 speed GTO, a 2004 Z06 and now a 2007 Z06. The LS6 makes a high end rush, the LS7 pulls like no tomorrow and the LS2 GTO is docile due to the weight it must move.
> 
> The GTO was the better built of them all however. I wish I still had her........


I have to quote that as well, the guys on the Vette boards would go apesh!t about that kind of talk. It's funny though because the other day I was on the Fbody boards and read a couple people mentioning that they can't believe GTO owners go around talking about the nice interior and good build quality of Goats as strong points. Basically they were saying those are lame selling points.


----------

